# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Bad Homburg 2019

## Enrico

Wir haben Urlaub und in wenigen Tagen geht es wieder nach Bad Homburg. ::

----------


## frank_rt

*
Na dann viel Spass in Bad Homburg. war einmal fast meine Heimat.


*

----------


## Enrico

Wir waren wieder dabei!





Superstar war auch da


Hübsche Mädchen auch

----------


## Enrico

Zum sitzen haben wir dieses Jahr selber mitgebracht 






Dann ging’s wieder ab fürn ersten Tag, treffen mit Schiene stand wie jedes Jahr zum Abend an

----------


## wein4tler

Die "Frau" neben Deiner Tochter ist doch klar erkennbar ein Kerl. Der Adamsapfel hüpft ihm förmlich heraus.  ::

----------


## Enrico

Mist, ich war so verliebt  :: 

Abends hab’s dann libanesisch




Und noch das eine oder andere Bierchen mit Uwe zum tagesausklang.

----------


## wein4tler

Habe mir erlaubt die Fotos zu drehen.

----------


## Enrico

Danke, muss ich mal nach ner Lösung suchen, warum das Handy das macht.

----------


## rampo

Sehr Huebsche   Tochter , nicht nur von mir  ,auch der  Sohn hat es gesagt .

Fg.

----------

